# Ultra Precision Shot - Must See !



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

In trying to come up with new challenging shots , I thought of combining two precise shots completed in a single shot . A sewing thread cut combined with a horizontal playing card cut . A Gambler shot variation . The sewing thread suspends a water bottle in a vertical plane while the playing card is in the horizontal plane . The view and the shot is a cross hair type configuration requiring the shot to be absolutely perfect vertically and horizontally . I believe I may be the first to complete this one and in a single shot ! Enjoy and thank you for watching !


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy heII Man! Nice shot.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Chad . It's a deep focus shot . The mind has to be right .


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

This is the kind of shooting that keeps me going good stuff!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm sure glad you are back to making the best videos ever. Amazing shot!!!!! Shooting the card horizontally is a feat in itself. Thanks TreeFork.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> This is the kind of shooting that keeps me going good stuff!!


Keep at cutting those cards Jovany ! It's not just a badge shot .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> I'm sure glad you are back to making the best videos ever. Amazing shot!!!!! Shooting the card horizontally is a feat in itself. Thanks TreeFork.


Go for the horizontal cut Tom ! You can do it . You've been doing the vertical well !


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

OMG! You is da man yo!!!!! What a shot!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Marty! That shot should be another badge. The Cross hair double cut  Amazing dare I say as usual  You are in the zone  Congratulations


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> OMG! You is da man yo!!!!! What a shot!


It felt really good to do this after the idea popped in my head . Thank you Gary , just having fun and keep it interesting .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Way to go Marty! That shot should be another badge. The Cross hair double cut  Amazing dare I say as usual  You are in the zone  Congratulations


I t comes and goes Randy . I'm trying to figure out how to stay there . I have days where I can't hit anything also . It's so mental .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The target view is basically like cross hairs .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A mighty fine shot that is!!! You are the champ!!!

A bit over 4 years ago, I set up a similar sort of target, but using 2 threads instead of a thread and a card. The goal was to cut both threads with one shot.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15115-fun-target/

I was only successful at cutting both threads on a couple of occasions, but never did video it ... ah, well ... if no video, then it did not happen! I think the card cut plus thread cut is a harder proposition than cutting two cross hair threads.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Outstanding shot..Man I am going too have camp out in your back yard & take lessons..Very well done*

*OM*


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

treefork said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go Marty! That shot should be another badge. The Cross hair double cut  Amazing dare I say as usual  You are in the zone  Congratulations
> ...


*Concentration waxes and wanes - prolly only a monk in a monastery could maintain that state.*

*That is such an incredible shot. Can you combine a card/thread cut, match light and fireworks, lol, without ending up in a rubber room? *


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You sir are a maniac!!!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

INCREDIBLE! I think you need something harder if you are getting it first try . Great shooting as always man!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Fantastic shot!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> A mighty fine shot that is!!! You are the champ!!!
> 
> A bit over 4 years ago, I set up a similar sort of target, but using 2 threads instead of a thread and a card. The goal was to cut both threads with one shot.
> 
> ...


Thanks Charles but in all honesty I'm not the champ . Not deserving of that in light of all the great shooters in the world now . The sport is really evolving with many people doing amazing things . Just keeping it fun and interesting . I have no doubt you did the cross thread shot . Keep challenging yourself in fun ways !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> *Outstanding shot..Man I am going too have camp out in your back yard & take lessons..Very well done*
> 
> *OM*


Thanks for watching and commenting OM . Keep it fun .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SharpshooterJD said:


> INCREDIBLE! I think you need something harder if you are getting it first try . Great shooting as always man!


I did do several attempts prior to this success .Card cut no thread cut and vice versa . I did capture all it on video but there never seems to be no interest in those videos . Sometimes the successes bring very little views . The failures lead to increased focus and finally the success . To make any shot more difficult I just need to increase the distance .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> Fantastic shot!


Thanks for watching and commenting RS !


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

Ιf someone told me that this is doable with a slingshot, very little time ago, I would have laughed at his face for sure. You sir are an inspiration (although I feel pretty much handicap, after watching your videos)! I bow to you !


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Great shoot, thanks for video I really like it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

coveman said:


> Ιf someone told me that this is doable with a slingshot, very little time ago, I would have laughed at his face for sure. You sir are an inspiration (although I feel pretty much handicap, after watching your videos)! I bow to you !


I used to feel the same way and still do at times . Do not feel handicap but say you can do it and go for it . I used to watch Bill Hays videos and was in awe but used it to inspire and drive me . Do the same . The only limits are the ones we impose on ourselves .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Rrqwe said:


> Great shoot, thanks for video I really like it.


Glad you like it and hope you get as much joy as I have .


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

WOAH!! Loving these phenomenal shots you are doing Marty! Thanks very much for sharing!! What was your band setup and ammo for this shot?

Tom


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> WOAH!! Loving these phenomenal shots you are doing Marty! Thanks very much for sharing!! What was your band setup and ammo for this shot?
> 
> Tom


Thank you Samurai . Using TBG 3/4 "X 5/8 " taper and 3/8 " steel .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

OUTSTANDING once again!!!!! Congrats for the AMAZING feat!!!!

Really, you should open a channel dedicated to the art of fine shooting a slingshot. Every week a different, original and harder shot.

People would subscribe to the tons (I know I would!!)

Your feat was even amazing because of the fact that you had to stay focused while that neighbour's music was playing (I assume it was your neighbour's) :banghead:

Best regards, my friend!!!

Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> OUTSTANDING once again!!!!! Congrats for the AMAZING feat!!!!
> 
> Really, you should open a channel dedicated to the art of fine shooting a slingshot. Every week a different, original and harder shot.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mr Q ! I do have a youtube channel . Subsrcibe if you like ! The music in the video was coming from the neighbor behind me and yes it was distracting but starting to get adjusted .


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

unf$#%[email protected]#real

you have really ramp'd up the shooting


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> unf$#%[email protected]#real
> 
> you have really ramp'd up the shooting


Thanks Roger . Just keeping it fun and a challenge . I 'm still learning and growing .


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Just an Amazing shot! Indeed ultra precision!!!

I need to practice a lot more.....

Great video!! I´m already a suscriber on youre Youtube Channel!!

Keep the videos coming!!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great shot TF!!! 
Just one thing:
Absolutely I don't mean to belittle your skills because you are a pure champion and this is an amazing shot for true, but I would think that the horizontal gambler is more difficult (you done it with one shot too). It needs the same absolute accuracy vertical/horizontal but, while the thread always cut when the ammo touch it, the match sometimes don't light even if you hit it.
Am I wrong?

Anyway, when I'll find the way to hold the card hotizontal on my catchbox, I'll try it


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Just the one card huh? Well, we're all getting a little older TF. Still a pretty good shot... 

One vertical. One horizontal. One behind the other. One shot cuts both- *Treefork's Cross*

...a badge of distinction. Oh my...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

BAT said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> Just an Amazing shot! Indeed ultra precision!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for watching and supporting BAT ! Very much appreciated .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Great shot TF!!!
> Just one thing:
> Absolutely I don't mean to belittle your skills because you are a pure champion and this is an amazing shot for true, but I would think that the horizontal gambler is more difficult (you done it with one shot too). It needs the same absolute accuracy vertical/horizontal but, while the thread always cut when the ammo touch it, the match sometimes don't light even if you hit it.
> Am I wrong?
> ...


You are absolutely correct Sir . Since you have done the Gambler vertical you understand how difficult the shot can be . This shot was easier than using a match . I'm just trying some variations of multiple difficult shots to keep me interested as well as anyone who chooses to view the videos .

In some of my older videos I mounted an office paper clip to a block of wood to achieve the horizontal mount . Part of doing these shots is being creative in setting them up . You may be able to use your little vice to mount horizontal . Start with horizontal cuts and then add the match in . Keep shooting and having fun Genoa !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> Just the one card huh? Well, we're all getting a little older TF. Still a pretty good shot...
> 
> One vertical. One horizontal. One behind the other. One shot cuts both- *Treefork's Cross*
> 
> ...a badge of distinction. Oh my...


Thanks CornDawg . I have done one card behind the other but didn't post it . I didn't think anyone would think that was anything special . The one vertical and one horizontal would be a precision challenge .


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey, Ulysses had his axe heads. Jus' sayin... 

You continue to amaze Mr. Fork.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Excellent shooting as always treefork, but I'm sorry.

Usually I ike a lot of Your videos, but in this video, You tell that distance from card to rod with golf ball is 33 feet and when You shoot, You are standing in front of that rod...
Not trying to be picky ( I'm not good enough to to do this myself) but I think that You should be standing behind that ?
I'm sure that You can do this same behind that rod but anyway...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Kalevala said:


> Excellent shooting as always treefork, but I'm sorry.
> 
> Usually I ike a lot of Your videos, but in this video, You tell that distance from card to rod with golf ball is 33 feet and when You shoot, You are standing in front of that rod...
> Not trying to be picky ( I'm not good enough to to do this myself) but I think that You should be standing behind that ?
> I'm sure that You can do this same behind that rod but anyway...


Watch the video again . I stepped to the other side of the rod it was in front of my left leg the golf ball was under my cargo shot . When I moved to the to the target I had to step over the rod . FYI . This is not a qualification badge .


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

treefork said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent shooting as always treefork, but I'm sorry.
> ...


There should be badge for a shot like this 

It may be good idea not to look these videos when I'm drunk :sorry:


----------

